
85 richest now have as much money as poorest 3.5B - eplanit
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/11/07/globalpost-richest-poorest/18640031/
======
roehst
Those figures can be shocking at first but if you think about it the problem
is not those 85 richest having as much as the poorest 3.5B. Probably those 85
people reinvest a huge part of their net worth in assets. It is not as 85
people consume as much as 3.5B people -- shifting consumption from the top 85
to the poorest 3.5B would not make a difference.

You couldn't do much for ~1.5 bn people living in poverty by redistributing
wealth from the top 100 richest.

But when you compare the resources developed countries have, and compare the
average living standards of developed countries against underdeveloped
countries, then you have a huge difference.

